# Possible move to Mongolia



## Scottishlass

My husband has been offered a job in Mongolia. We have a 14 year old daughter that would be coming with us and would appreciate any information on schools, housing, all the usual stuff. Would you recommend Mongolia?????? We have lived abroad since 2002 so we can adapt! Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## erdenebaatar

*Saying hello from Mongolia*

Hi,

My name is Erdenebaatar, a Mongolian national. Somehow your message about moving to Mongolia entered into my inbox this morning.

You might be sleeping at this moment as the time difference between Mongolia and Scotland is 8 hours. 

I am a Mongolian who works for an Australian mining company operating here in Mongolia. On daily basis, I interconnect with many expats from different countries and I know how difficult to move to an unknown foreign country. I try to help out any possible ways my expat colleagues to live and work in Mongolia.

Housing cost is around USD 1,000 -1,500/month for 2 bedroom apartment that is located relatively close to downtown area....please bear in mind that it is approx estimation. I have 14 years old daughter as well. Kids of expats and diplomatic mission reps usually go to a school named American School of Ulaanbaatar where western standard education is provided. 

I could provide you useful websites for you if you write me back. I tried to send them to you but this website does not allow to post URLs until I become an Active member or make 4 or more posts. 

If you need further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.

Helping others always brought me joy and personal satisfaction. 

All the best for your family! 


My contact details:

e-mail: [email protected]

skype: erdenebaatars

yahoo msger: erdenebolor2002


----------



## Scottishlass

Thank you so much for your reply.
My only concern for moving is the schooling. We really want my daughter to stay in the English Curriculum so we were told about the Elite International School. Do you have any knowledge of them?


----------



## bigshrimphead

*Mongolia/Ulaanbaatar*

I was there for 2 years about 4 years ago at the U.S. Mission. I have a good place for you to go to for information... try Talesmag google it. This site (you have to register of course) is information (uncensored and anonymous) about working at various embassy's around the world. The good thing is people are freely commenting on schooling for kids, things to do, basic life there, that kind of thing. I always refer to it before I move on to my next posting instead of the official reference material. Anyway, one more reference for you.


----------



## redob

bigshrimphead said:


> I was there for 2 years about 4 years ago at the U.S. Mission. I have a good place for you to go to for information... try Talesmag google it. This site (you have to register of course) is information (uncensored and anonymous) about working at various embassy's around the world. The good thing is people are freely commenting on schooling for kids, things to do, basic life there, that kind of thing. I always refer to it before I move on to my next posting instead of the official reference material. Anyway, one more reference for you.


The cost for a two bedroom close to downtown is much nearer to 600 USD or so.
Arrive in the Autumn, and get an apartment then. The above guy, advising such 
a high cost of living is yanking your chain.


----------



## trav45

Scottishlass said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> My only concern for moving is the schooling. We really want my daughter to stay in the English Curriculum so we were told about the Elite International School. Do you have any knowledge of them?


I don't know if you're in Mongolia yet, but the only true international, English Language school is the International School of Ulaanbaatar, not the American School OR Elite International.


----------

